# gibts ein Internet-FTP-Programm?



## Xzarus (29. August 2003)

Gibt es ein Internet-FTP-Programm, ohne dass ich bestimmte dateien auf meinen server lade?
Einfach die FTP-Daten eingeben und FTP'len

Gibts sowas! Danke schonmal fuer hilfe!


----------



## JoelH (30. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Xzarus _
> *Gibt es ein Internet-FTP-Programm, ohne dass ich bestimmte dateien auf meinen server lade?*


Diesen Satz kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.

1) Was hat das mit Datenbanken zu tun ?

2) GIbt es FTP auch ausserhalb des Internets ? Damit meine ich jetzt auch Intranets zusätzlich.

3) Welche Art von Server meinst du ?

4) Wo willst du was hinladen ? Von wo aus, via welchem Protokoll ?


Fragen üebr Fragen !


----------



## Xzarus (30. August 2003)

1) Gar nichts ;-) Habe mich im Forum verguckt

2) Ich habe mich undeutlich ausgedrueckt: Ich meine ein "FTP-Programm", das ueber eine Internetseite laeuft - wie z.B. manche FTP-Programm von Tripod Lycos etc.

3) Keinen speciellen  Es sollte moeglichst soetwas geben fuer alle Arten von Server - oder wenigstens fuer die Standart-Server

4) *schweig* - habe leider nicht ganz soviel Ahnung davon!

Also nochmal 
Ich suche eine Moeglichkeit, von jedem beliebigen Computer ueber ein Internetseite (und meinen FTP-Daten) auf meinen Server zugreifen (down- upload) zu koennen - wie z.B. von Tripod Lycos. Dabei moechte ich KEINE dateien hochladen muessen!


----------



## JoelH (30. August 2003)

*hmm,*

da haben wir es doch. Du suchst also ein Script welches du auf deinen Webspace hochladen kannst und dir dann die möglichkeit gibt FTP zu nutzen.

SOlche Scripte kann man mit php schreiben , ist kein Problem, php kann FTP sehr gut. Nur hab ich grad keinen direkten Link zu sowas. Aber guggst du mal da http://www.hotscripts.com oder da http://www.php-resource.net oder da http://www.sourceforge.net und suchst ein wenig. Dann wirst du es auch finden den geben tut es es auf jeden Fall. Wenn ich ich dich mittlerweile richtig verstanden habe


----------



## splat (31. Dezember 2003)

so etwas vielleicht?

http://www2ftp.de

kommt man auch gut durch jeden proxy und jede fw


----------



## Xzarus (1. Januar 2004)

jepp

den hatte ich dann auch nach einiger angestrengter suche gefunden  ist echt gut, wenn man mal davon absieht, dass der dich nicht fragt, ob du was loeschen moechtest! denn dadurch habe ich meine komplette seite versehentlich geloescht ***@#@^&$@*#*(!

vielen danke trotzdem!
froehes neues jahr!


----------



## splat (1. Januar 2004)

*g* jo, das is nix hehe

frohes neues!


----------



## strao (6. Januar 2004)

Erm es gibt da noch eine andere möglichkeit *g*

Also was du möchtest ist im Prinzip vom jedem Rechner wo InternetExplorer drauf ist, mit Benutzername und Passwort per FTP dateien Up- bzw Downloaden.

So, dann gibst du jetzt mal in deinem Internetexplorer ein:

ftp://[benutzername]:[passwort]@derhost.com

Hoffe ich überfordere dich damit nicht. Probier es halt mal, ist vieleicht das was du suchst *g*


----------



## Xzarus (6. Januar 2004)

goil!
wusste ich gar nicht!
das ist ja genial!


----------



## knulp (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo,


ich benutze http://www.webftp.de und möchte gar nciht mehr drauf verzichten. Sehr komfortabel in der Bedienung.


----------



## Xzarus (10. Januar 2004)

bei mir kommt da http://www.flightpoint.de!

ist das die richtige seite?


----------

